

The revival of Full disclosure from P2P - teebsd

The Full disclosure BitMessage Channel - &gt; Name:&quot;Full Disclosure&quot; &#x2F; Address: &quot;BM-2cUJLnjw3CdmKv3x9cgCLHY54sTAwFjbmZ&quot;
======
teebsd
Now, we just need a service to archive messages, like BitText.

